# Rear mounted Bicycle Carrier in Spain



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the definitive legislation as to rear mounted cycle carriers in Spain and France , I seem to remember reading somewhere that if the rack did not protrude further back than the lights a striped marker board is not needed, as I have a cycle rack that has a built in light board ,my lights are further back than the rack,so I shouldnt need a stripy board :!:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I would still put one on..
Them Spanish police are after all they can get, have read some right stories on local ex pat facebook sites. !


----------



## Andythebuilder (Apr 29, 2012)

*rear warning board*

Hi Baza , 
we winter in Spain from October to April every year and we have a scooter rack fitted, it also has a light board and number plate fitted to it, we always wild camp and so are always on the move.
We have never had a problem with this arrangement at the rear and we have as you can imagine had more than our fair share of run in's with the law.
The board is only needed if the load sticks out further than the lights.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Correct, my Thule towbar mounted rack has its own lights and doesnt require a board, but what are you going to say when a Spanish cop thinks you should have one as he doesnt know or care any better and just wants to fine you. better safe than sorry i think, dont give them any excuse to pull you,as one thing leads to another.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just fitted a cycle (bicycle) carrier to our camper
Also converted it to carry a ski box
fitted a light board on to the rack and 
then fitted an aluminium striped board
for the sake of about £8 it's a no brainer
http://www.towsure.com/search/striped+cycle+board


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone realise the aluminium stripe boards could be illegal?

The reason? The white stripes are also reflective therefore giving a white "light" on the rear, which is technically illegal.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DJP
"Not a lot of people know that"

including me  
Therefore the plastic ones are another option

Kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My understanding is it's to stop anyone running into the 
overhang. I reckon you would have to be a very picky police officer.
It's a bit like the red flashing led lights on a push bike wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy
better than some poxy old fashioned red light. legally not legal
but it's stopped hundereds of accidents.

Kev


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Kev1 said:


> DJP
> "Not a lot of people know that"
> 
> including me
> ...


Has it not been said on this forum in Italy they have to be aluminium :!:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Kev1 said:


> Just fitted a cycle (bicycle) carrier to our camper
> Also converted it to carry a ski box
> fitted a light board on to the rack and
> then fitted an aluminium striped board
> ...


I very much doubt this is aluminium at this price? Unless you have received it? It does not mention it.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> It's a bit like the red flashing led lights on a push bike wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> better than some poxy old fashioned red light. legally not legal
> but it's stopped hundereds of accidents.
> Kev


Sorry, not true any longer, flashing LED's have been legal for years now on bicycles, (at least in the UK, not sure if you were referring to the rest of the EU).


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

see I don't know everything as i said


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Techno
Definately aluminium it's mounted on my cycle rack


----------

